# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Problemen met stoelgang

## gregory

hallo allemaal
langs deze weg zou ik nog eens graag wat informatie te weten komen.
sinds een week of 3 heb ik last van harde stoelgang.
dit is van de ene op de andere dag gekomen zeg maar.
nu heb ik gisteren na exact 1 week nog eens naar het grote toilet kunnen gaan maar dit verliep niet goed.
ik heb zo het gevoel als het net naar buiten wil komen dat het helemaal vastzit en dan moet ik hard persen om het eruit te krijgen,het begin is dan ook zeer pijnlijk,nu heb ik ook bij het gebruik van toiletpapier een zeer miniem beetje bloed aangetroffen,nu maak ik mij weeral eens erg zorgen want dit is echt niet meer normaal,vorige week had ik ook al zoveel moeite om te kunnen gaan,het eerste stukje was ongelooflijk hard en het overige was dan zeer dun.
nu heb ik movicol gekregen en na zo zakje opgelost en opgedronken te hebben,heb ik nog steeds niet kunnen gaan,ook bij winderigheid moet ik regelmatig echt duwen omdat het aan de endeldarm zeg maar(denk ik toch)blijft steken.

moet ik mij nu echt zorgen maken of zou dit te genezen zijn?

alvast bedankt

----------


## katje45

> hallo allemaal
> langs deze weg zou ik nog eens graag wat informatie te weten komen.
> sinds een week of 3 heb ik last van harde stoelgang.
> dit is van de ene op de andere dag gekomen zeg maar.
> nu heb ik gisteren na exact 1 week nog eens naar het grote toilet kunnen gaan maar dit verliep niet goed.
> ik heb zo het gevoel als het net naar buiten wil komen dat het helemaal vastzit en dan moet ik hard persen om het eruit te krijgen,het begin is dan ook zeer pijnlijk,nu heb ik ook bij het gebruik van toiletpapier een zeer miniem beetje bloed aangetroffen,nu maak ik mij weeral eens erg zorgen want dit is echt niet meer normaal,vorige week had ik ook al zoveel moeite om te kunnen gaan,het eerste stukje was ongelooflijk hard en het overige was dan zeer dun.
> nu heb ik movicol gekregen en na zo zakje opgelost en opgedronken te hebben,heb ik nog steeds niet kunnen gaan,ook bij winderigheid moet ik regelmatig echt duwen omdat het aan de endeldarm zeg maar(denk ik toch)blijft steken.
> 
> moet ik mij nu echt zorgen maken of zou dit te genezen zijn?
> ...


Hallo Gregory,

Neem aan dat je de Movicolon van je huisarts gekregen hebt?

Zo niet is het raadzaam als je ontlastingspatroon opeens veranderd dat wel te doen. Gewoon uit voorzorg.

----------


## gregory

hallo
ja ik heb movicol via de huisarts verkregen

----------


## katje45

Hoi Gregory,

Als je dit middel dagelijks gebruikt wordt je ontlasting zachter.
Het bloed waar je het over hebt *kan* zijn door aambeien of een anuskloofje. Door te zorgen dat je ontlasting zachter wordt gaat het over een tijdje allemaal wat makkelijker.
Zo niet. Ga dan weer naar je huisarts terug.

----------


## gregory

hey
bedankt voor je reactie
ik zal dat product nog een tijdje verdernemen en zien hoe het verloopt want ik neem het nu vandaag voor de 3de dag maar heb nog steeds niet naar het toilet kunnen gaan.
ik zal over enkele dagen wel nog een reactie posten met het verloop
nogmaals bedankt

----------


## Agnes574

Gregory,

Als je wilt kun je bij de apotheek ook eens vragen of Benefiber (natuurlijk product boordevol vezels) je kan helpen!! Mij hielp het zowel bij verstopping als diarree!
En die Movicol is een goed product,al moet je het wel de tijd geven; je darmen moeten dat goed kunnen opnemen!
Maar als het binnen een week niet voldoende helpt zou ik terug je huisarts of apotheker raadplegen!!

Sterkte

----------


## gregory

wel ik heb tot op dit moment nog steeds niet kunnen gaan en is nu dag 3 dag ik het neem.
als het niet helpt dan zal ik nog eens de huisarts opzoeken
alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## katje45

Hallo Gregory,

Hoop dat het al beter gaat met je ontlasting.

----------


## gregory

hallo

wel ben vandaag voor de 1ste keer kunnen gaan na een week ne blijkbaar is die medicatie zeer effectief,nu nog tijdje doornemen en dan hopelijk is alles terug op een normale manier  :Smile: 
groetjes

----------


## julia1963

hallo

Die stoelgang toch hé ? Brrr heb er sedert kort ook zo last van... Ik wijt het aan dieet dat ik terug opgestart ben gezien ik sukkel met bloedsuikergehalte, zeg maar diabetes... Gelukkig hoef ik nog geen insuline in te spuiten en red k het met medicatie ( Glucovance) en door op voeding te letten... Ik eet veel vezelrijke voeding, zou perfect moeten gaan maar waarschijnijk hebben mijn darmen niet de tijd om voldoende vocht op te nemen, vandaar ook last van harde of haast geen stoelgang... Ik kreeg ( gezien mijn diabetes) ook zulke zakjes om op te lossen " Duphalac".. Hielp ook niet meteen bij me, toen las ik de bijsluiter en daar stond dat het tot 48 u kan duren eer het effect heeft.. Wat het "bloed" betreft bij Gregory...kan inderdaad ook komen door te hard willen persen...al ben ik natuurlijk geen dokter ;-) Ook nog even meedelen dat 3 dagen na elkar geen stoelgang, normaal KAN zijn..

Lieve groetjes,

Julia

----------


## gregory

hey
ja zeg wel die stoelgang  :Smile: 
wel ik heb die zakjes nog genomen en heb telkens na 7 dagen kunnen gaan en de stoelgang was best ok,goed zacht
nu heb ik deze avond opnieuw kunnen gaan maar ben al paar dagen gestopt met die movicol,de stoelgang ging redelijk zeg maar,moet niet zo hard meer persen maar toch doet het opnieuw pijn aan het uiteinde en zijn maar korte stukjes,en dit keer zonder bloed.
moet ik nu best opnieuw beginnen met die zakjes want het duurt precies toch wel een tijdje eer die wondjes genezen dan of zou ik terug naar de dokter gaan?want als ik op m'n buik voel is die redelijk hard en voel ik zo allemaal bubbeltjes,waarschijnlijk m'n darm die opgezwollen is maar ben natuurlijk niet zeker.
groetjes

----------


## katje45

Hallo Gregory,

Ik zou als ik jou was die zakjes gewoon een tijd lang slikken, net zolang totdat er voldoende regelmaat in je ontlastingspatroon zit.

----------


## gregory

hey

ok ik zal dat zeker doen dan 
groetjes

----------


## gregory

hallo

Is al enige tijd geleden dat ik hier nog gepost heb
maar ik zit nu nog altijd met hetzelfde probleem  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
Ik heb nog steeds die bolletjes dat ik voel naast m'n navel en onderbuik.
Ook m'n stoelgang verloopt nog steeds slecht,ik moet niet meer zo hard persen maar het begin is nog steeds hard en dan verloopt het allemaal erg zacht tot diarree toe.
ook aan m'n endeldarm (helemaal het uiteinde van de anus) doet het verschrikkelijk pijn.
de onderbuik doet ook alle dagen lichtjes pijn,ik ben eergisteren naar het toilet kunnen gaan en heb op m'n tanden mogen bijten om niet te schreeuwen van de pijn,een keer het hardste voorbij was,ging het weer erg zacht en tot op heden doet m'n anus nog pijn.

dit kan toch niet meer normaal zijn?

groetjes

----------


## katje45

Hoi Gregory,

Heb je per ongelijk geen kloofje bij je anus? Dit kan nl. heel pijnlijk zijn. Maar verder zou ik als ik jou was toch nog eens een keer naar je huisarts gaan.

----------


## Nikky278

Die bolletjes die je voelt, kan betekenen dat je darmen (al langere tijd) geïrriteerd zijn. Ik heb dat zelf vooral op mijn maag en hier en daar op mijn darmen, het is niet iets om je direct zorgen om te maken. Het kan weer wegtrekken als je darmen tot rust zijn gekomen, het kan ook zijn dat je het houdt. Het kan in ieder geval geen kwaad.

Maar het klinkt alsof je darmen sowieso niet echt happy zijn. Het lijkt me verstandig nog eens naar de huisarts te gaan. Ontregelde stoelgang en pijn in de onderbuik kan duiden op een spastische darm of prikkelbaar darm syndroom. Pijn aan de anus kan veroorzaakt worden door de afwisseling van hele harde ontlasting en diarree (irritatie, scheurtjes). Maar het kan ook op andere dingen duiden, dus mijn advies is: ga naar je huisarts en vertel precies wat je waar voelt en hoe je ontlasting is, hij/zij kan eventueel wat onderzoeken laten doen, dan heb je in ieder geval duidelijkheid.

Xx

----------


## gregory

ik heb geen idee of het een kloofje is,ik voel alleszins niet echt iets abnormaals,enkel zeer scherpe pijn,heb gisteren weer normaal naar het toilet kunnen gaan,nu eens zien wat de volgende stoelgang zal geven,die bolletjes zitten er al geruime tijd,en voel ze overal op m'n darmen tot op m'n onderbuik zelfs,heb enkele jaren terug een onderzoek gehad van m'n darmen en toen werd er vermeld dat ik spastische darmen had,maar dat dateert al 6 jaar terug.
Ik zal nog eens met m'n dokter erover spreken want vorige keer heb ik daar die movicol gekregen,maar kan dat ook moeilijk blijven nemen tot ik 50 ben bij wijze van spreken  :Smile: 
ik heb ook de neiging dat ik moet gaan maar er gebeurt dan niets als ik naar het toilet ga.
alleszins bedankt voor de nuttige info  :Smile: 

mvg

----------


## gregory

hey iedereen
ik ben gisteren tot bij de dokter geweest en het lijkt er goed uit te zien.
die bolletjes die ik voelde zijn vetcelletjes die niet goed verdeeld zijn
en ik heb een verstoring in de darmen,wss door iets verkeerd te eten en teveel te eten.
Ook heb ik kleine grijs/witte bolletjes ontdekt aan de opening en dat zou het begin van speen zijn,normaal gaat alles genezen zei de dokter.
ik heb nu ofloxacine gekregen en normaal zou ik binnen de week al beter moeten zijn. :Smile: 
grtjes

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte!!! Hopelijk blijft het de goede kant op gaan!!!

----------


## gregory

bedankt,ik hoop dat het weer wat beter gaat gaan ook,want is echt wel zwaar zo al die gedachten en al die kliertjes en zo.
ik laat wel nog iets horen  :Smile: 
grtjes en bedankt voor alle reacties

----------


## gregory

hallo iedereen
Mijn medicatie heb ik volledig uitgenomen en neem nu niks van medicatie meer en voorlopig is m'n stoelgang weer op de normale gangetjes,wel klein beetje naar de harde kant toe maar geen pijn meer :Smile: 
nu is het enkel m'n keel nog
groetjes

----------

